# Finally a place where I can speak out



## foodforthought (Jul 23, 2012)

Life is so tough living with this! But its all out of my hands, its something that no amount of worrying will fix so I just dont bother stressing, I just let it happen and sort of chalk it down to experience. Horrible experience.Sometimes I come up with things that make me feel better. When I go through a horrid experience (e.g. on public transport or in school) I say to myself ' perhaps if it hadnt happened, I would have said something stupid or done something silly or thought of something that was wrong. Perhaps in some strange and retarded way, it's a blessing in disguise 'I'm obviously still figuring that one out.If life is supposed to be enjoyed, how can this be so if every experience we have is ruined by the mechanics of our bodies.Someone had better find a cure fast!If this helps, I've found through consistent observation that the larger the gaps I have between meals, (and if I skip meals) the worse my stomach is the next day. So perhaps the day previous and my eating patterns on that day are what affects my stomach the next day. I'm definitely going to try to eat at regular times every day (strict timing..I hope I can manage) and try not to skip meals, especially not breakfast. My theory is that if the meal is skipped the body will digest the air instead of the meal and it will be trapped inside, so the next day all thats left is pockets of gas. Sounds gross but I'm willing to test it out. Ill let you know how it goes!Thanks for listening


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I am sorry but you do not say whether or not you have been diagnosed with IBS and you do not mention specific symptoms. Could you give us some more info so we can guide you better?


----------



## foodforthought (Jul 23, 2012)

BQ said:


> I am sorry but you do not say whether or not you have been diagnosed with IBS and you do not mention specific symptoms. Could you give us some more info so we can guide you better?


Yes Ive been diagnosed, sorry I forgot to mention that. I have class A IBS


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

So what is your worst symptom?


----------

